# River Fish



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Fish from Friday night. They are up in the river just like Aug last year, but average size is up from last summer.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Pic?


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

picsss /


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Can you see the pic now? I see it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

No pics


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Ghost fish...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Now?

If you click on the X or the "Now?" you can see the pic. I'll figure this out before the next post....sorry.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Are they white flounder? If so we can not see them....lol damn puters aint all ways in tune with each other.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

nice fish need drum and sheaphead to go with the flounder


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw them last night now they are gone. Kinda like fishin one day they are here the next they are gone.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I can see the picture. Can you not link to a PFF photo album pic anymore? I used to use Image Shack, then link from there, but now they want to charge you. Anybody know a good free site to use for pics?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I use PhotoBucket... its free. and seems to work, most of the time.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> I can see the picture. Can you not link to a PFF photo album pic anymore? I used to use Image Shack, then link from there, but now they want to charge you. Anybody know a good free site to use for pics?


Photobucket or tinypic.com


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

which river did them fish come out of? Nice catch by the way.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can see the pic just fine.


----------

